# Wanted - Load data for .32 S&W Long - 98gr HBWC



## FiveTens

Hi People,

I'm a new forum member, am located in Australia and I shoot target pistol. I've been shooting .22LR until now and wish to move up to centrefire and reloading.

The powders I currently have are Winchester 231 and Alliant AP-70N.

I want to load .32 S&W Long, .312, 98 grain lead Hollow Base Wadcutters.

The ADI reload data and Lee reload data I have all refer to 98 grain lead Wadcutters with a Min 1.9gr AP-70N and Max 2.2gr AP-70N, same range for Universal powder.

My concern is that I cannot find any reference in the above data sources (or the internet) for HOLLOW BASE wadcutters ("HBWC"). I've heard of people running loads of 1.5gr AP-70N for HBWC as it has been alleged that higher charges can blow the 'skirts' off the base.

Any reloaders with a view, opinion or experience, your views are invited .

Thanks

Scott


----------



## cowboy2

*32 S&W Long Load Data*

The only data I could find was from a site called Load Data it has the HBWC with the W-231.They used a test firearm Walther GSP 4" Start load was 1.7 and max load was 1.9 not very much difference.I emailed the site for more but said that is all they have and that they don't believe you will find any using the Alliant powder


----------

